# Seeking game in San Angelo



## alarnik (May 27, 2005)

Hello, 

I will very shortly (I hope) be PCSed to Goodfellow, and I'm hoping to find gamers in the San Angelo area. I play in D&D, SG-1, and Spycraft. Are there any open games right now? Where can I find information about local groups? I was trying to find some kind of gaming store in San Angelo, but didn't have much luck...any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## yangnome (May 27, 2005)

Are you going there as a student, or staff?  I know a few gamers there, but they are all staff and can't fraternize. If you will be staff, I can try to put you in touch with them.



There was another post on here about people from San Angelo looking for players.  I believe they


----------



## alarnik (May 27, 2005)

Unfortunately (for this discussion) as a student in the officer course. Is there a way of finding student-gamers? 

I think I remember the post you're talking about...is this it? I don't know if it's still valid, since it is from Jan 04...


----------



## yangnome (May 27, 2005)

oops, I meant to delete teh part about the old post.  I accidentally deleted another paragraph.  It has been more than 10 years since I've been in San Angelo.  IIRC, I believe there is a small game store in town, but I could be confusing my memories with other small towns in Texas.  

I'm not certain if there is a means to find student gamers other than word of mouth once you get there.  I have a couple friends there waiting for classes to start, but alas, neither of them are gamers.


----------

